# We need your help!!!!!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey everyone, ChefTalk needs your help! This past Sunday we hosted our very first live chat event which by all accounts turned out to be a big success. A big reason that the chat was possible was because of the companies who sponsored the event so we could purchase the chat software. It would really help us out if you took a moment and visit each companies web site, email them, called them, anything at all, just let them know that you came from ChefTalk.com. Thanks for helping out, to view a list of the sponsors please follow this link:
http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/chat_sponsors.html

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]

[This message has been edited by Nicko (edited August 14, 2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Well, it might take some time to e-mail all of them, but if you want us to, I'll consider it.... Might be nicer if we had direct links to e-mail forms or something.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks for bringing that up Chiliboy. If you have the time, just send the following companies a quick email thanking them for their sponsorship of the live chat event.

BIGTRAY.COM
Email: [email protected]

CHEFWEAR
Email: [email protected]

PLITT PREMIUM SEAFOOD
Email: [email protected]

THESAUCE.COM
Email: [email protected]

FLYINTHESOUP.COM
Email: [email protected]

EARTHYDELIGHTS.COM
Email: [email protected]

CALIFORNIA PRESS
Email: [email protected]

SEAFOOD BUSINESS
Email: [email protected]

MEAT AND LIVESTOCK AUSTRALIA
Email: [email protected]

SAM'S WINE
Email: [email protected]

CALIFORNIA DATES
Email: [email protected]

TEKLA INC.
Email: [email protected]

[This message has been edited by Nicko (edited August 15, 2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Done and done. Nicko, thanks for making it so easy! I just emailed all on the list within 5 min!

Congratulations on a fine first chat!

Here's to many more!


----------

